

Granify Raises $1.5 Million To Help Drive E-Commerce Transactions With Big Data - kylefox
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/06/granify/

======
chrisgd
Good for them, seems like a pretty cool option for those who may want to
implement data analysis into their shopping platform. Would love to see them
add a discount to shopify users if possible.

"By examining bazillions of data points, the company can determine..."

Why include the line above? It says later in the article that it processes
5.3B pieces of data per month, just say that.

~~~
chrisgd
After looking at their website, they offer plugins for shopify, woo commerce
and others. Where can I buy equity?

------
mathattack
They are from Edmonton, no? Interesting place for an e-Commerce startup. (They
do have that monster mall - not sure how much that helps or hurts them.) How
is the scene there?

~~~
kylefox
It's a great place for this kind of startup. Startup Edmonton
([http://startupedmonton.com/](http://startupedmonton.com/)) has done a great
job of promoting Edmonton as a startup city and getting people involved. Lots
of people leaving their cushy government jobs to come hack on interesting
startups :)

There are also a TON of financial incentives for doing business in Alberta.
Low taxes, SRED, Alberta Innovates, and many other government grants for
ambitious tech startups.

It's specifically good for Granify because the University of Alberta has a
strong machine learning program.

Plus, the summers in Edmonton are INCREDIBLE — even if winter is a bit harsh
;)

~~~
mathattack
I had a winter business trip to Edmonton several years back. I thought I was
going to freeze to death. The locals told me it was 10-15 degrees warmer than
usual. Despite this there were hordes of people in the wave pool in the mall.
It was surreal.

I'm happy to see it emerging as a tech hub!

------
knes
Finally someone is actually DOING something with all the data!

The pricing seems a bit weird though. In any case, Good luck with Granify Kyle

~~~
kylefox
> The pricing seems a bit weird though.

Thanks for the feedback — what about the pricing seems weird to you?

------
nerdnorth
Sweet! It's good to see an Edmonton based startup get some traction.

~~~
kylefox
Edmonton is a pretty great city for this type of startup. The University of
Alberta has a highly-regarded machine learning program.

